# which area?



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum and am looking for some general advice on the best area for our family to consider relocating to. We are a couple in our early thirties with 2 boys aged 3 and 1 and are considering relocating to Cyprus as my husband works in the oil and gas industry in the middle eastern and South African countries and we are completely fed up with the rainy cold climate of northern Scotland 
what we are looking for is an area that is no more than an hour away from an international airport but that also has a lot of young families and plenty social groups and activities to keep the boys amused
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pammy221 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and am looking for some general advice on the best area for our family to consider relocating to. We are a couple in our early thirties with 2 boys aged 3 and 1 and are considering relocating to Cyprus as my husband works in the oil and gas industry in the middle eastern and South African countries and we are completely fed up with the rainy cold climate of northern Scotland
> what we are looking for is an area that is no more than an hour away from an international airport but that also has a lot of young families and plenty social groups and activities to keep the boys amused
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Pammy, welcome to the forum.
we have quite a few families in the Papgos area whose husbands work in the oil and gas in the middle east. Paphos has an international airport and a good British expat community. Also with the oil and gas finds off the Cyprus coast we expect to have a lot more people working in the industry moving to Cyprus in the next few years. There are several excellent schools in the Paphos area for english speaking children and plenty to keep them occupied. As long as your husband had a well paid job and can commute I see no problem.
Feel free to ask any questions you have and we wil ltry to answer them for you.

Veronica


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Veronica! Are there any particular areas of paphos that you would recommend? We have been to Cyprus twice but never to Paphos although my husband does have a few friends from work who live in Coral Bay area, my only concern is that their children are a lot older than ours (teenagers) and i would like an area with good social groups for my boys as the main reason to move is to provide them with a better, more outdoors lifestyle, also schools and nursery will be very high up on my list of priorities
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pammy221 said:


> Thanks Veronica! Are there any particular areas of paphos that you would recommend? We have been to Cyprus twice but never to Paphos although my husband does have a few friends from work who live in Coral Bay area, my only concern is that their children are a lot older than ours (teenagers) and i would like an area with good social groups for my boys as the main reason to move is to provide them with a better, more outdoors lifestyle, also schools and nursery will be very high up on my list of priorities
> Thanks


Peyia seems to be popular with expats, with a couple of schools which have a lot of British children in. It is close to Coral Bay with a good beaches etc. 
there are plenty opf clubs in the Paphos are that cater for children of all ages such as martial arts, dance etc etc.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Pammy,

We are due to move to Cyprus in 5wks time! I am also from scotland, and my husband also works in the oil industry and have 2 young children ( 4 & 5yrs).
We have rented accommodation already lined up in Agios Georgios, which is just along the road from Coral Bay and is where the TLC school has relocated to. Our children start there in September. 
There is a social group on Facebook for parents in Paphos where you can meet a lot of new friends through regular meet ups and toddler groups. It's also good for any questions you may have regarding the children.

Best of luck 

Ps. Where in Scotland are you?

Kelly x


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Kelly we stay in Rosehearty, its about an hour north of Aberdeen. We've just started to look into all the aspects of moving, we love Cyprus as we got married in Protaras a few years ago and i'm completely sick of being stuck inside with the boys all the time as we don't even seem to get a summer here anymore!
What is the TLC school? Which area of Scotland is it that you come from?

Pamela x


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

We are the exact same, want a better way of life for the kids, it's seems to never stop raining here at the moment.
TLC - The Learning Centre Peyia

http://chriswattsconsultancy1.vpweb.co.uk/default.html

It private school, they take children from 3yr - 18+. You will find all the information you need on their website. 

We are from Good old Fife 

Kelly x


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Kelly i'll have a look at that! Which websites etc have you used to find out everything you need to know? I feel like there's so much i need to find out!
Does your husband work off shore? My hubby would be working away for up to 4 weeks at a time so i'll be on my own a lot thats why i'm doing so much research, i think when you have young children you need other mums to chat to who are in the same position, especially if they fight like my 2 lol
What are the names of the facebook pages you mentioned
x


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes my hubby works offshore too and Can be away anything from 4 - 8wks at a time, that's why I joined the social group on Facebook. It's called Parents in Paphos. You will find probably everything you need to know on this forum just plod through all the threads and if there is something you want to know but can't find it on a thread, just ask and I'm sure someone will be able to help you. <snip>website is also good for information on entertainment, classes, toddler groups, clubs and markets.

Kelly x


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Kelly, hope the move goes well for you all!
x


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Pamela x hope you find out everything you need and you never know may see you in Cyprus in the future ;-)


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I personally think somewhere closer to town would be more convenient since you have young kids and also it would be closer to the airport. Chloraka, Kissonerga, Konia, Anarvagos, Anarita, Emba, Tala, Kamares are all more centrally situated. Since your children are still young look up "mumsandtots CY" on Facebook. They have meetups with children as young as 6 weeks old and up to around 10. Kathy who runs it is fantastic and also works at the Montessori school in Paphos which I can highly recommend for your 3 year old. Rosa is the owner of the Montessori and great. The school has been there for years and it is well established and has a good reputation.


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ideally i would like an area that has a lot of families with younger children but that also has some shops, supermarket, restaurants etc nearby. At home we go to toddler groups every day and it is important to me to socialise with my children, could you recommend an area that would tick most of that boxes?
Thanks x


----------

